# Caring about ratings...



## Cal V (Aug 30, 2016)

Okay okay I know I have read a hundred times to let this ratings thing slip from your mind. But yesterday my rating dropped from 4.87 to 4.83 when I received six of what I assume to be 4 star ratings. This is on a day I did 21 trips. I am not quite to 500 rated trips yet. I am sitting at 313 as I recently just began driving for Uber a few months ago. I usually only get one less than 5 star a day if that. So this was like a smack in the face. I am sure everyone has gone through this at least once. My question is how do you mentally get yourself past the attachment we are conditioned to have toward rating perfection? I keep wanting to climb to 4.9. I just can't help it...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I got a 1 yesterday from some entitled twit, nothing wrong, didn't get lost, no harsh words, who the heck knows why they rate us what they do. It really doesn't matter. I'm somewhere in the 4.8's and that means I'm good to go, all I really care about. Get over it and you'll have a bit less stress about all of this.


----------



## Cal V (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm trying believe me, but like someone else said that I read on this forum. It is ingrained in me to want to be the best, get straight a's etc etc...

I'm not worried about deactivation, as I believe it does take a lot of wrong doing to get your rating that low. I dont believe that many people aren't fair raters in the world, but I could be wrong. I'm just who bound to be the best.

I'm going to start that offering gum thing I think, see how that works


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Cal V said:


> I'm trying believe me, but like someone else said that I read on this forum. It is ingrained in me to want to be the best, get straight a's etc etc...
> 
> I'm not worried about deactivation, as I believe it does take a lot of wrong doing to get your rating that low. I dont believe that many people aren't fair raters in the world, but I could be wrong. I'm just who bound to be the best.
> 
> I'm going to start that offering thing I think, see how that works


"Offering thing"? Do tell.

This ratings thing is your ego talking. I try to be internally motivated, I give a great, smooth ride in a nice clean car, don't need gps, know a lot of short cuts and how to get around traffic, am pleasant and a good listener if they want to talk, .... and I know I do a great job. With that said, I have no control over them being pissed they got charged for Select instead of X, thinking 4 is a good rating, being annoyed there wasn't a car closer. giving 4 stars because the 5th one wrapped around to the next line, punching anything in a drunk stupor so the screen goes away so they can order another one, ... get the idea?


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

Its a natural feeling since I'm sure you take pride in the service you provide. But, there is just enough pax out there who don't really understand that a 4* is not a good rating, don't take it seriously or entitled d-bags that rate you less than that for no good reason other than they're having a bad day, didn't like the surge pricing, [insert some other crazy reason here], etc. There is no perfection or close to it in this game. I don't know how anyone maintains a 4.90+ rating in the long-run. On 500 rated trips, you'd need to have something like 94-95% of them be 5*. I'm beyond 500 rated trips and sit at 4.86. However, much like a couple bad ratings here and there won't have much of an effect it also is hard to move the needle in the upward direction. I've been on a good streak, 66 of 69 last rated trips are 5* and my rating went up a whole 0.01. Deep breath....let it go. That's what I keep telling myself as well.


----------



## Cal V (Aug 30, 2016)

I do. I think we can all agree that this entire rating structure should be revamped. I edited the post. I meant to type "offering gum"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cal V said:


> Okay okay I know I have read a hundred times to let this ratings thing slip from your mind. But yesterday my rating dropped from 4.87 to 4.83 when I received six of what I assume to be 4 star ratings. This is on a day I did 21 trips. I am not quite to 500 rated trips yet. I am sitting at 313 as I recently just began driving for Uber a few months ago. I usually only get one less than 5 star a day if that. So this was like a smack in the face. I am sure everyone has gone through this at least once. My question is how do you mentally get yourself past the attachment we are conditioned to have toward rating perfection? I keep wanting to climb to 4.9. I just can't help it...





Cal V said:


> I do. I think we can all agree that this entire rating structure should be revamped. I edited the post. I meant to type "offering gum"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WestSubDriver said:


> Its a natural feeling since I'm sure you take pride in the service you provide. But, there is just enough pax out there who don't really understand that a 4* is not a good rating, don't take it seriously or entitled d-bags that rate you less than that for no good reason other than they're having a bad day, didn't like the surge pricing, [insert some other crazy reason here], etc. There is no perfection or close to it in this game. I don't know how anyone maintains a 4.90+ rating in the long-run. On 500 rated trips, you'd need to have something like 94-95% of them be 5*. I'm beyond 500 rated trips and sit at 4.86. However, much like a couple bad ratings here and there won't have much of an effect it also is hard to move the needle in the upward direction. I've been on a good streak, 66 of 69 last rated trips are 5* and my rating went up a whole 0.01. Deep breath....let it go. That's what I keep telling myself as well.


" Do not cast pearls before swine"

You are driving Uber.


----------



## Cal V (Aug 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> " Do not cast pearls before swine"
> 
> You are driving Uber.


Lolol THAT my friend is an interesting response...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And I say unto thee,do not place offerings upon the alter of Uber .

For Demons partake of thine offerings.
Demons to be cast out !
Out of your car.

Do not worship the false god of Uber.

Take what you need and leave.


----------



## 55tiger (Aug 30, 2016)

If you drive a college town expect around 4.75 I have 3 friends driving in my college town and we all average around 4.75. The problem is the surge late night which causes the kids to rank us poorly in my opinion. But if we did not have the surge I would not drive for penny's. I don't care about the ratings because the kids always rate poorly when they are drunk.


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

It is fake! Too easy to drop down and too slow to rise. I wish Uber use my feedbacks for riders that way riders can choose their own driver not a random.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

How can you tell exactly what a passenger rates you after a trip? I've always just seen how many 5 star trip vs actual rated trips in my weekly report.

I have 800 5 star trips out of 865 rated trips... 1200 total... gives me a 4.85... not bad but I would like to have the satisfaction of knowing WHO didn't rate me well....


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

when I started out most of the riders I picked up were new to Uber and rated what they thought was a fair rating:
1 star - a bad ride
2 star - not good but not bad either
3 star - average ride
4 star - nice driver and car, smooth ride
5 star - really great ride 

Most new riders don't have a clue on how Uber rating work - 5 star is good, anything else is bad.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Uber's motivation for driver ratings is to get you competitive with yourself, for their benefit. Be nice to people, don't do Pools and your rating will be just fine. As for pax rating, my theory is 5* them all, don't do Uber's dirty work for them. If you really must rate them, you only need 2 ratings: 5* and 1*, ie thumbs up and thumbs down. Would you want to drive them ever again or not, it's that simple.


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

I received email from uber that stated I ignored too many pool requests lol, but i don't strongly hate uber pools like most of you guys. So I usually accept almost 90% pools in order to complete status reward requirement. Now I am wondering if you guys don't accept pools, how many emails do you receive from uber about canceling or ignoring Pools weekly? Isn't that dangerous to your account status?


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

I think the driver lawsuit settlement, which may yet be completely overturned, only applies to Calif. The IRS case against them will of course be nationwide.


----------



## HHL (Apr 5, 2016)

What is the case between uber and irs? Sorry if i am the only person who doesn't know about this case yet.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

HHL said:


> I received email from uber that stated I ignored too many pool requests lol, but i don't strongly hate uber pools like most of you guys. So I usually accept almost 90% pools in order to complete status reward requirement. Now I am wondering if you guys don't accept pools, how many emails do you receive from uber about canceling or ignoring Pools weekly? Isn't that dangerous to your account status?


None. Fools take Stools.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

If your car is not very comfortable anything above 4.7 is probably respectable. Can't expect everyone to give 5s if their legs are jammed up or their head touches the roof


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

When filling out restaurant feed-back promos I always thought rating 4-out-of-5 was still good . . . I'll be giving out 5 stars from now on unless the service is truly poor!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

circle1 said:


> When filling out restaurant feed-back promos I always thought rating 4-out-of-5 was still good . . . I'll be giving out 5 stars from now on unless the service is truly poor!


4 may still be good it depends on how they are scored. I doubt the restaurant fires anyone with a 4.6 which tehchnically is a 92% score. 4.0 would be 80% so in a normal rating system a 4 wuld be perfectly acceptable


----------



## kukabara0000 (Oct 7, 2016)

Cal V said:


> Okay okay I know I have read a hundred times to let this ratings thing slip from your mind. But yesterday my rating dropped from 4.87 to 4.83 when I received six of what I assume to be 4 star ratings. This is on a day I did 21 trips. I am not quite to 500 rated trips yet. I am sitting at 313 as I recently just began driving for Uber a few months ago. I usually only get one less than 5 star a day if that. So this was like a smack in the face. I am sure everyone has gone through this at least once. My question is how do you mentally get yourself past the attachment we are conditioned to have toward rating perfection? I keep wanting to climb to 4.9. I just can't help it...


It is a way to dispose drivers from the system as new drivers coming in.
that is the reason why they compere us to the top 25% of the drivers.
the more drivers in the system the less chance of surge.
try to explain to your riders that unless the driver is extremely bad
use 5 as the norm rating. it will work both ways to the drivers and the riders.
uber will not be happy about it and lift the threshold to 4.7.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

it's pretty hard to fall below 4.6


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

You can give out water, snacks, steak, lobster and a complimentary back rub if you like. That'll get you the rating you seek. 

It's an ego thing. If you can't ignore it (which, yes, it can be hard, just don't click that section of the app. Ignore that button all together). 

I really and truly hate the rating system. I've met horrible passengers with high ratings and fantastic passengers with low ratings. The whole thing is meaningless.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> You can give out water, snacks, steak, lobster and a complimentary back rub if you like. That'll get you the rating you seek.
> 
> It's an ego thing. If you can't ignore it (which, yes, it can be hard, just don't click that section of the app. Ignore that button all together).
> 
> I really and truly hate the rating system. I've met horrible passengers with high ratings and fantastic passengers with low ratings. The whole thing is meaningless.


 someone may be a really nice person but if they request a ride when theyre not ready and make me wait 4 1/2 minutes they're still getting less than 5. they may not be but they were ready waiting had the correct addresses etc it's a 5. pax don't know any of this though which is the problem


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

All this talk here and in other threads about ratings, and no one talks about the _other_ penalty that drivers could be worried about. Besides the fear of deactivation, is there also a possibility that drivers with lower ratings get fewer ride requests?

I read that in this article: 
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-drivers-and-riders-hate-uberpool-and-lyft-line

Here is the relevant quote from that article: "...impatient and clueless passengers are likely to take their bad experiences out on drivers by giving them low ratings, which negatively impact how many rides drivers are able to ultimately get."

I have never heard anything about getting more rides if my rating is higher, is it true?


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

why would they not give it to the higher rated if all other factors are relatively equal？


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

I am not interested in whether it is fair or not, I just want to find out if it's really being done. I have never heard anyone say ratings bring more pings, (it wasn't in any of the literature I read when I was considering driving, or anywhere else), until I read that little fragment of a sentence in the article. Confirmation of this is all I am looking for...


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

I doubt they would confirm it. I've noticed many times that I have received good pings when I'm not the closest driver, sometimes multiple cars closer.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

interesting observation...


----------



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm guessing that a non-rating effects your "current rating" numbers. Yes?


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

We also have min hrly gauruntees at the mo. I've heard drivers say they are offered these for Fri and Sat night only, the time they are useless. I usually have multiple weekdays + weekend am or afternoon. Have also done well paid events like handing out ice cream etc. there seems to be some bonus to being highly rated but it's not very significant.


----------



## Mornight (Sep 22, 2016)

Bishop1 said:


> I'm guessing that a non-rating effects your "current rating" numbers. Yes?


I could not understand your comment?


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't' think a non-rating counts, they only average the rides where a rating was applied. (I think) ((who knows))


----------



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Boozoo said:


> I don't' think a non-rating counts, they only average the rides where a rating was applied. (I think) ((who knows))


I just read on the Uber app this morning that the non-ratings do NOT figure in. Thank you.


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

mikechch said:


> If your car is not very comfortable anything above 4.7 is probably respectable. Can't expect everyone to give 5s if their legs are jammed up or their head touches the roof


Been driving my 2001 Prius since starting a month and a half ago (and will continue until Uber tells me the car is too old for my market.)

My rating is 4.74.. I got every single compliment except "Cool Car"


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ragnarkar said:


> Been driving my 2001 Prius since starting a month and a half ago (and will continue until Uber tells me the car is too old for my market.)
> 
> My rating is 4.74.. I got every single compliment except "Cool Car"


Cali is moving to 2002 in January


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

It's all uber mind games


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ragnarkar said:


> Been driving my 2001 Prius since starting a month and a half ago (and will continue until Uber tells me the car is too old for my market.)
> 
> My rating is 4.74.. I got every single compliment except "Cool Car"


With a 4.74 rating, are you sure those weren't sarcastic compliments?


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> With a 4.74 rating, are you sure those weren't sarcastic compliments?


that's pretty good for a car 15 years old


----------

